# No Turning Back Now!



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck! Very exciting and I can't wait to hear how you do!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Best of luck .. and happy training


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Beyond good luck...just have fun; both of you.

EvanG


----------



## 12687 (Feb 24, 2010)

I suggest Immodium and Tums. Take a swig of Gatorade about 15 minutes before you go to the holding blind. 
In Junior-which is what I'm assuming you are going in? An AKC HT? *DO NOT Touch* your dog-only his collar-not his body. Once you tell the judges you are ready for the mark *do not talk* to the dog until you are released, *do not* grab your dogs collar for the second mark until after he has delivered the bird to hand from the first and you are lining up for the second mark. If in doubt ask the judges- Can I do .......? Always hold your dogs collar in junior, do not assume that hey my dog is steady so I don't need to hold his collar-quickest way to donate 60 bucks to the club. These are things that I see as a judge that very nervous handlers do-and it is just nerves. If something is stuck in an eye or up his nose ask the judges-"can I get that out?" Of course they will tell you yes--don't ask for burrs or sticks stuck in their coats-you do that after you leave the line. *Take your time*, slow down, let him look out there and count to 5 when you are both ready. Give him a good picture. After the judges say "14" or whatever your number is, remind Dooley to sit, wait a second and then send him. Remember to breath and read the rule book each night the week before the test. Good luck Laura-you will be fine. Do you know what I say everytime I leave the holding blind??--It is what it is.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alright Laura, one more week! Ya ready??


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

As ready as I'm gonna be. I just got an assortment of birds out of the freezer and we are going to do a lot of marks this weekend. I am taking Pals suggestion and just going to say...It is what it is.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You are going to do great!!! I cannot wait to hear all about it!!!


----------

